# BEE STING



## ourprettytessa (Apr 9, 2005)

tessa got stung by a bee? i pulled the stinger out of her little button nose and now she is licking it every so often. anything i should do or know? TIA!


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

This is from PetPlanet.co.uk:

Bites and stings

Insect stings are another potential summer hazard for dogs, particularly for puppies and playful ones who can't resist trying to make friends with bees flying from flower to flower, or who gobble up any insect they find on the ground. Bites and stings tend to be on the head and mouth area, and if your pet is stung near its mouth or in its throat it may swell and restrict breathing. Some animals may also be allergic to bee and wasp stings and quickly collapse. If you think your dog may have been stung in the mouth area, check that the airway is clear and take it to the vet's surgery immediately.

Bee stings are acid. Remove the sting and bathe the area in bicarbonate of soda.
Wasp stings are alkali, and the sting is not left in the skin. Bathe the area in vinegar as the sting is alkaline.


If your dog is one of those who likes to romp in long grass, or your walks take you through heathland, there is just a small chance that it could disturb a basking adder, with serious consequences. If you suspect that your dog may have been bitten by an adder, seek veterinary help immediately.


Hope this helps,
Judi


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Yes, I would say call the vet, if for nothing else than to alert them that you may need to bring her in if she starts showing signs of distress.

Susan


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Please , please contact your Vet right away. I got stun by a bee when I was 12 I can still feel the pain. Up to this day I'm terified of them. 
Also my girlfriend was stun and had a very bad reaction she had to go the hospital.
her whole face was swollen. Since puppy is so tiny I would contact my vet right away.


----------



## ourprettytessa (Apr 9, 2005)

OH you guys, last night was so scary! so i pulled the stinger out and called the emergency 24 hour hospital which is so conveniently located around the block from my new house. i could have walked her there!!!! well the reason why i took her was because my fiancee spoke to them and they said that she may go in shock and have respiratory failure!!!! 

so i rushed her to the hospital because she was being so strange. she was hiding inside a cardboard box (we just moved) and wouldn't come out. then she went inside my closet and hid behind all my fiancee's shoes. she was also shaking horribly as if she was really scared and kept jerking her head from side to side every 5 or 10 minutes. when i would come close to her face she would snap at me and be ready to attack, it was scary. she looked like she was in pain and i felt so helpless. 

so they gave her a few shots at the hospital. one was benedryl. after her shots she was brought to me so i could watch her for another 30 minutes to make sure she would be okay. she seemed so much better. within an hour she was responding to her name and becoming playful again. 

she is doing great now! thanks for all your replies. you guys are truly the best!









love, 

nousha and recovering tessa


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Grrrrr bee's they keep flying around our yard .
I know I have a garden but it a small one... I whish they would go away.

Poor thing I'm glad she is doing better.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I missed this thread. I'm so sorry Tessa got stung, it must have been so scary to see her like that. I'm glad you got her to the vet and that she is recovering now


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

wow I am so glad she is alright now. I posted awhile ago about this because my Phoebe was chewing a bee one day. She didnt get stung but I wondered what could have happened. Glad to know your little one is much better!


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I'm so glad shes feeling well now. I love this board becaus everyday I learn something new. I had no idea bee stings could be so dangerous for dogs.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Ms Loke--No kidding. I have it memorized. In fact, I need to find out the emergency number in KY too when I move there. 

I'm glad tessa's ok! Poor thing. I can only imagine how scary that was!


----------

